# Lifting body off frame



## tspring (Sep 7, 2011)

What is the best way to lift the body off the frame on a 1966 LeMans. I am in the process of removing everything from the body and getting ready to lift the body so I can roll the frame out and start restoring it. I will be working with floor jacks and jack stands. I hope to build a rotessire to put the body on to mack it easier to restore.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

run a search here. wasn't this just discussed?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Do you have acsess to 4 floor jacks, or 6 friends with gloves?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Mitch used a forklift to do his. He bolted chains to the seatbelt mounts and went in thru the side door openings. Bill and I did his with jacks, I-beams, muscle, and luck. Not a picnic, and we almost dropped it putting it back on. Be CAREFUL and have HELP handy. Things can go from zero to oh sh** in a hurry.


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

I used a floor jack and eight jack stands. I stripped it down to the body shell and bare frame, lifted them both as high as I could. Then I supported the body with jack stands, and lowered the frame from the body. Did it by myself. Enjoy!


----------



## pbertrand65GTO (Jul 24, 2009)

I used a cherry picker and a strong chain. Picked up one side at a time, and did it myself.
In front, I looped the chain through the openings at the bottom of the firewall. In back, I looped it under/ behind the brackets for the trunk lid. It takes a little longer, because I had to lift it a little on each end, put it on the blocks, then do the same thing over again until it was high enough. I got the idea and pics from this forum. I used 3 concrete blocks, 2 2x4's and one 4x4 on each corner. It worked perfectly, I was able to roll the chassis out and the tires cleared by about an inch.


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

2 post lift and a friend. (haven't done mine yet but helped a few people do theirs.)


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I used a couple of tripod camper jacks, one on each end. You know, the tall jacks that some folks use to lift and set campers into pickup beds.

I think the point is that there are quite a few ways to do it. I've even learned some more just reading this thread (never thought about picking up the whole car then -dropping- the frame, that's a cool idea. :cheers)

Go slow, think about what you're doing and what could go wrong, be safe.

Bear


----------

